# Glenelg River 28/01/08. A Bigger Mulloway (Includes video)



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Same spot as the last couple of times. Using pilchards cut into halves.

Same two rods as last time - A heavy rod with 20lb braid and a cheapo k-mart rod with 6lb fireline. Of course, the one mully I hook onto took the light line again.

Another good fight, I managed to get it on video this time. I just had the camera propped up against the end of the foot-well facing me, so its not the best footage and there are a few loud clunks here and there, but you get a good feel for the fight. (And you get to see me carry on like a pork chop - especially when i see how big it is when it came to the surface the first time). I love watching the reel spooling against the drag and also, if you watch the rod, you can see a few good head shakes.

See the video here: 



(It begins just after the fish has taken its first big run)

Not my biggest, but at 71cm it's only 3cm off my P.B. and it was certainly a lot bigger than the last few I've got, so I was stoked.









So happy because I never thought I'd get it in on 6lb line.



















I was watching a video of a guy catching a mulloway on YouTube last night and one of his comments was that the fish had 'arse-holed' the hook. I think this is what he meant:









There are actually 2 more hooks (triple ganged hooks) further down the throat. He really swallowed it good.

2 Mulloways in 2 days. 5 in the last 6 days. Happy with that!

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice, love to see a video every now and then, rated it 5/5 for you , are you sure its not your PB? can he be streched out to 75cm? haha jokes, typical good fighting fish always takes the lightest line, it always happens 
cheers,
Tom.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Mate, that looks like fun! I was right there with ya, thats one (and the first) for the summer comp if im not mistaken?


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

great stuff.so is that water proof camera, so good to watch,love your work .cheers shane


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

That's Fantastic!!! I'm still yet to hook one of them from Yak!!!!

Very Jealious


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The Youtube vid was cool !!!! So good to know that Elvis is alive and can pull in the Jewey !!!!

Fankayaverymuch


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

radar said:


> great stuff.so is that water proof camera, so good to watch,love your work .cheers shane


Thanks! The camera is a Sony T1 digital still camera with video function. I have a waterproof marine housing that clips over it (waterproof to 40 metres). I usually use it for when I snorkel around here (check out my other youtube videos), but it comes in handy for on the kayak too.



kraley said:


> embedded the video for you


Thanks for that, I've tried to do it previously but haven't had much luck, so didn't bother this time. Is that something that only mods can do?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

kraley said:


> nah - just take the id tag of the video and put it inside...(etc)


ahhh, thats easy, thanks for that. I've put it in the original post now. (I had been trying to use the embedding code that youtube gives you)

Cheers again.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish mate and cool vid, like the paddle work!

Fish like that you have every right to be a happy chappy 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

good jew. enjoyed the vid. i cant belive you lifted him in by the trace like that even tho he was deeply hooked with gangs!
good effort tho, u have yourself a great feed there.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

karnage said:


> good jew. enjoyed the vid. i cant belive you lifted him in by the trace like that even tho he was deeply hooked with gangs!
> good effort tho, u have yourself a great feed there.


Thanks, I actually lifted him in with lip grippers. (I wouldn't trust any leader or hooks with a fish that size, don't worry. been there done that.)


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Cheers mcbigg, Great vid. Good to see you havin' a ball. That looked like heaps of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

fishydude said:


> Cheers mcbigg, Great vid. Good to see you havin' a ball. That looked like heaps of fun. Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure!


----------

